# Finally Completed Router Table



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Finally after over a year of not being able to play for much over an hour at a time I finally finished construction of my much needed (or) wanted router table. I know I made plenty of mistakes and even wondered after I did something, why did I do that. It is amazing now at how much your body and mind goes through after such a life operation. 
I guess I need to explain. I was really overweight and had uncontroled dibeaties. My Dr. gave me only a couple options, lose weight or die. Well faced with that, I did try every diet known which all worked very well for a day or two only instead of losing the pounds, I gained more pounds. I was nearly 300 pounds. In poor health but very happy and felt like I was on top of the world.
Well olmost 2 years ago, it will be two years on April 10, I underwent a gastric by pass. I was cut on April 10, and on April 11, I was released from the hospital diabetic free. I lost over 100 pounds in a year, I went doun to 163 pounds where I still am and have plans to stay about there. I have not gained all my strength back yet and may never be as powerful as I was but that does not bother me. I do get very tired by the end of the day and when I hit the bed I instantly fall asleep. 
I never missed a days work except the two days I was in the hospital, the Dr was not happy with me as I was supposed to not go back to work for two weeks. I did not nor could I do anything really phyisical but most of my job consist of instructing or explaining how some things work (can't really go into what I do) on military aircraft. After a few hours at work, I was really spent and full recovery is really slow.
Well enough about why I was out of my shop for so long, I do get to spend more time out there now I also am very carefull when using my tools, they are much more powerful than I am and sharper too. I find I really have to think about what I want to do, much more that I did before. I make more mistakes now, it's a good thing that woodworking is just a hobby. Robbie

Hope the pictures attach
,


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

A beautiful story and awesome router table all in one post Robbie. Congrats on your accomplishments with both counts. Now get out there and get that new RT messed up :yes4:


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, Jimmie.
That table came out very nice. Makes me want to make a couple of new tables for myself. I really like the extra storage you incorporated into the center door. Very well thought out & build quality looks excellent.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

WOW>..

Jimmie, 

dang, job well done!! Your attention to detail shines through. 

I think I'm going to have to steal your router bit storage idea. 

what considerations did you make for air flow for the router box? 

No doubt you'll spend alot of quality time getting familiar with that beauty...until ya get back on your feet 100%, take your time, think and enjoy!

Bill


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank You all, Bill, I guess I should have taken a picture of the back side. I have 4 long slots cut in the back wall plus the floor of the box is built with a definate slope to aid in dust removal, the front of the box floor is open 2 inches full width. The slope allowed for a 4inch outlet for the dust collector hose on the back, it seems to work very well. The air movement must go from the rear (and top) to the front then back to the rear. The router box stays clean of almost all sawdust and the router stays very clean. Thanks again.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW! *That is a beautiful router table!* Well thought-out and well-executed. Does your dog stay close by while you're running the router? Mine hangs around in my shop with me, but really prefers to walk-away while I am routing. I wish you a healthy return to perfect health. I had two major surgeries 14 months apart. It was 20 years ago and now thanks to many prayers, blessings beyond belief, and my following of the doctors' suggestions on rest and rehab - I am now as good as new.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Where to begin?

Congratulations on your weight loss and your ability to keep it off. Gastric Bypass is nothing to take lightly as you have expierienced. Take care of yourself even if it means doing what we all hate to do, ......"Follow Dr's Orders!"

The little bit I could see in the background of the photo's you posted I could see that you have a really nice shop! Plus I love the Dogs bed in the shop.

Finally, Wow! very nice Router Table, well designed!!!


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

A great story and a VERY NICE table. Congrats!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done,on both accounts. The table is well planed and well built.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Beautiful job, Jimmie!! Both on the router table and on your recovery!! Best wishes!!


----------



## MuzzleMike (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice work Jimmie . You should be able to do a lot of nice projects on that table .

Mike


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats on both your accomplishments. That router table is something you should be very proud of! Awesome bit collection too!


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Outstanding Jimmie!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful work Robbie. Well done.


----------



## JOVIMECA (Feb 3, 2010)

wow, amazing router table and great equipment!


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

I Thank you all for your wonderful comments, I will try to clean my shop and get more pictures if you like. I am only a hobbiest woodworker but have been doing it most of my adult life. I also collect old tools, most of which have been repaired, cleaned or what ever it took to bring them back to usable condition. I do have them placed on the walls of my shop, kinda need more wall space these days. The great thing about my shop is it is fun to work in and also makes for some great conversation when friends come by and when meeting new friends. 
I have no objections about taking an 18th centry tool off the wall and using it when needed, most are a pleasure to use. I do purchase new tools when needed but really love going to yard sales or estate sales where I find most of my toys. Friends also give me tools, some of which were handed down from their family members, those really hold a special place in my heart. I hope when my time comes that my kids will treasure these items as much as I do. 
Well thank you all again, I will get out there and attempt to clean some of my mess up. Of course first I need to find a place for the crosscut saw, the 4 old hand screws and the 6 old clamps that a friend brought over yesterday. This should be fun. Robbie


----------



## Damir 66 (Dec 18, 2009)

This table look like piece of furniture.Very, very nice and clean job.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful piece of work Jimmie,Thats a real nice job you did there and congrats on your fortitude and accomplishments


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

A quick question. What did you use for the top? I was looking at an IKEA catalog, and it looks like they have laminated wood counter tops for a very reasonable price. I was wondering if you used a pre made counter top, or you glued it up yourself?


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Jack, this is a 1 3/4" thick laminated maple top I had purchased a couple years ago for a work bench I was going to build. Well my lovely bride bought me this beautiful work bench for Christmas the same year and I decided that it would instead be a great router table top. So far it is everything I had hoped it would be. I put a coat of Johnsons paste wax on it now and then to keep it slick. Robbie


----------



## terrydowning (Jan 18, 2011)

That is a beautiful table. Where did you get the hardware? Did you design this yourself or did you use a set of plans?

Great Job, really beautiful and useful table.

Terry


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Terry, I design everything I build in my head. I could not draw up a set of plans if my life depended on it. As for the hardware, other than the router and insert, the drawer slides, the switch and the "T" tracks, everything was just laying around in my shop. I must note, my younger brother is a cabinet builder, so when I do get the opportunity to visit him, Which isn't very often as he lives about 8 hours away from me, I rob his scrap bin. He does keep a large amount of cutoffs and other scrap pieces just for me so I do get some prime pieces now and again. 
I do wish I could draw plans up as this would lead to fewer mistakes on my part but alas I am doomed to just developing plans in my head. I do have a large capasity for planing out what I wish to do, I can see the entire project complete with measurements, angles and finished design and generally do not have a problem turning the design into reality. It works for me as I have been doing this all my life and am now 61 years old, don't know if it's too late to learn now but I would love to be able to plan out things on paper as well as I can do it in my head. Thanks Robbie


----------



## terrydowning (Jan 18, 2011)

That's impressive that you do it in your head. Not many can do that.

You may want to try Google Sketch'Up it's fairly intuitive as a design tool and may help you memorialize your ideas.

I may borrow elements of your design for my own router table.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

I actually do have Google Sketch'Up, but I am still have problems.


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

WOW Jimmie, is that a router table or a fine finished dinining table. I think I would be afraid to use it as a router table because I might scratch it up. Great job no mater how long it took and really hopr the recovery to full time sawdust making is quick and as painless as can be.

And I must say I really envy your routert bit collecton, is there one bit or bit set that you don't have?


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Well all I can say, is if I don't have it, then I haven't needed it yet or it hasn't been on sale. Robbie


----------



## Danny B (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow,That an awsome router table.It will be a long time for a newbie like me to attemt that endeaver.


----------



## fdisessa (May 23, 2010)

Awesome router table! I love the extrastorage, the bit drawers and the finish.


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

This is an extraordinary router table and equally captivating personal story; thanks for sharing your journey. I wish you the best with your health--may you get to enjoy your beautiful router/dining room table for many years to come! (just don't spill your drink on it). ;-) For what it's worth, I retired from active duty in June nearly 2 years ago and put 40 lbs on since ... I need to turn this trend around soon. All the best, Rich


----------



## stevend (Sep 26, 2010)

Beautiful table. Looks like work of art. Am building a RT but am having trouble sourcing a suitable on/off switch. Where did you find yours?


----------



## nubby (Jan 1, 2011)

Great table, Robbie ! Hey, I see a little bed at the end of our workbench..is that for you or do you have a little "shop helper"? Nice of you to share your story with us, too. I want my wife to read it. Quite inspirational. Thanks....Be safe


----------



## Paul Melanson (May 2, 2010)

Can we get a copy of the plan


----------



## jklintowitz (Apr 30, 2010)

Amazing job, Jimmie. Gave me good ideas to make my own routertable. Thanks for share it with us!


----------



## Ryan P (Jan 5, 2006)

*Awesome Table!!*

I would love to build a table like that with proper fences and miter slots. Unfortunately my skills aren't quite that good just yet and niether is my wallet for all those bits and extras, but I think it's great! Nice Job!!:angry:


----------



## abitaman (Jan 18, 2011)

Awsome table, nice work.


----------



## jonnygto (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow that's a great looking table and and an impressive set of attachments. Hope you have a great time with it. Keep us informed on your progress.
Jon


----------



## hadrahana (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Robbie!
This is phenomenal! And the dust extraction solution is so clever. 
God bless you and may you try just a little bit to rest


----------



## Bob Dennison (Sep 10, 2004)

Wonder if you don't need some more router bits ?? Bob


----------



## frankprn (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just retired and have time to learn something new. For the next few months I plan

to do alot of reading and start acquiring some tools.

P.S. The router table is great!

Steve0


----------



## billybard (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Jimmie:

Wow!
That is one awesome router table, and one to be very proud of.
Very nice work, and a way to make many of us very jealous.
Nice job!

Cheers,
s/Mike


----------



## heisnerd (Oct 5, 2004)

That is one gorgeous router table. Very nice job!


----------



## b2rtch (Jun 26, 2009)

She is a beauty


----------



## don_chr (Feb 20, 2011)

Great story and excellent job on the router table. Are the bits stored at an angle? It looks like they are in the picture which makes it easier to see the profile.

Don C


----------



## galoot (Nov 29, 2010)

Very well done on both of your accomplishments!


----------



## AlTep55 (Nov 23, 2010)

robersonjr said:


> Finally after over a year of not being able to play for much over an hour at a time I finally finished construction of my much needed (or) wanted router table. I know I made plenty of mistakes and even wondered after I did something, why did I do that. It is amazing now at how much your body and mind goes through after such a life operation.
> I guess I need to explain. I was really overweight and had uncontroled dibeaties. My Dr. gave me only a couple options, lose weight or die. Well faced with that, I did try every diet known which all worked very well for a day or two only instead of losing the pounds, I gained more pounds. I was nearly 300 pounds. In poor health but very happy and felt like I was on top of the world.
> Well olmost 2 years ago, it will be two years on April 10, I underwent a gastric by pass. I was cut on April 10, and on April 11, I was released from the hospital diabetic free. I lost over 100 pounds in a year, I went doun to 163 pounds where I still am and have plans to stay about there. I have not gained all my strength back yet and may never be as powerful as I was but that does not bother me. I do get very tired by the end of the day and when I hit the bed I instantly fall asleep.
> I never missed a days work except the two days I was in the hospital, the Dr was not happy with me as I was supposed to not go back to work for two weeks. I did not nor could I do anything really phyisical but most of my job consist of instructing or explaining how some things work (can't really go into what I do) on military aircraft. After a few hours at work, I was really spent and full recovery is really slow.
> ...


Looks really good! How do you lift the router? Any measurement device built into table?


----------



## mveach (Aug 21, 2010)

That is a thing of beauty


----------



## vanude (Sep 8, 2010)

Ohhhh man, I can only dream of making a table of such beaty.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, I could not add much to all that was said above, both on that table you have built and your trying to take better care of your self, to do your best to have longer time to use it. Give you body time to heal. Robbie, as a reminder from me to you, When ever you enter you shop, keep a clear mind, and sharp eyes. Take your time always lisen & heed to that little voice of reason, when it wispers those warnings of, Don't do that..........John


----------



## jeeper (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice! I am also a newbie when it comes to building this kind of beauty. I can only dream of making a working tool like your table. I have made a generic table and have learned that I have to be more patient on how I would like it to be. You inspire me! Such a great job! Keep it up, and enjoy..


----------



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

That router table looks to pretty to get dirty! Very nice work and congrats on overcoming you health issues.


----------



## billybard (Dec 20, 2010)

*power switch at Rockler ...*



terrydowning said:


> That is a beautiful table. Where did you get the hardware? Did you design this yourself or did you use a set of plans?
> 
> Great Job, really beautiful and useful table.
> 
> Terry


- - - - -

Hi Terry:

As best I can tell, the power switch looks identical to one at Rockler.
Just type in power Switch in the search box. Kinda pricey at $25 or so, but it sure looks nifty, and I like the safety aspect of hitting it with my knee. 

(Yeah, I'm thinking about adding the switch to my "still in design" router table.)

Cheers,
s/Mike


----------



## mommson (Nov 29, 2010)

wonderful!


----------



## toma (Feb 24, 2010)

*Congratulations*

Hi,
Today I saw pictures from the router enthusiast's DREAM !!
Perfect work and perfect tool collection too...


----------



## stevend (Sep 26, 2010)

Fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## rejames (Feb 27, 2011)

Good job Jimmie on both counts. I too am a diabetic but keeping it under control so far, I had a triple By-pass in May 2008 and doing well with that but have Respiratory problems also and that's never good with the sawdust. I don't have a dust collector yet but saving up for one. Best of Luck to you with your Health and Woodworking.

Sincerely,

Raymond


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks all for the awsome comments and questions. I have been on travel for a while so sorry about the late response. 
Alex, the router lift is made by Woodpeckers and has measurements built in the thumb wheel.
Nubby, yes, I have a little Maltese that has to be with me everywhere while i am home, she has a bed at every location we spend time at. The shop, pattio, office den, living room. She is getting on in years and now has a hard time walking especially on cold days. Most of the time she in in my lap but still likes to lay by herself also. She is my constant companion.
Paul, I did not use plans for this RT, I build everything in my head then just throw it together. I do wish I were better at drawing plans but that ability eludes me but I very seldome try to draw out a set of plans, I guess the need was never very important to me, my downfall.
I thank you all again, now out to the garage, the little woman has a new toy for me to play with, I only have today as tomorrow I am on my way to Camp Pendelton down in So California for a week for a conference, then maby I will be able to spend some time at home for a while. Robbie


----------

